# What happened to live rock albums



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Frampton comes Alive, The Allmans live at Filmore east and The who live at Leeds, 3 of the greatest live rock albums ever made. Few if any overdubs
What happened to the live albums? Doesn't seem to be as much interest anymore.
Share your favorite live albums.
Top of my list Rolling Stones Get yer ya yas out, Neil Young Live Rust


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I see a lot of live concert DVD's now.
Last one i bought was Foo Fighters Live at Wembley.

DVD of a concert is a better experience than just listening to it.

As a kid, I had a few live albums....Live at Leeds, Kiss Alive, Styx Caught in the Act, Unleashed in the East (judas priest) but not many. they sometimes seemed like a bit of a cash grab.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I see a lot of live concert DVD's now.
> Last one i bought was Foo Fighters Live at Wembley.
> 
> DVD of a concert is a better experience than just listening to it.
> ...


Yes a DVD is technically a better experience and I love my Pink Floyd "Pulse" DVD but I can't remember the last time I sat down to watch it. Maybe watched it 3 or 4 times in the beginning. Like vinyl its pretty much interactive and you have to take the time to sit and watch it. Its much easier to put a live album on and be able to listen to it anywhere you are no matter what you're doing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes a DVD is technically a better experience and I love my Pink Floyd "Pulse" DVD but I can't remember the last time I sat down to watch it. Maybe watched it 3 or 4 times in the beginning. Like vinyl its pretty much interactive and you have to take the time to sit and watch it. Its much easier to put a live album on and be able to listen to it anywhere you are no matter what you're doing.


I get a lot of live stuff on Youtube, which is about as portable as anything for me. albeit the audiophile quality isnt there.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Judas Priest Unleashed in the East. Apparently, the vocals had a bunch of rework as Halford was sick on that tour.

The Kiss alive albums, Exit Stage Left.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I get a lot of live stuff on Youtube, which is about as portable as anything for me. albeit the audiophile quality isnt there.


The most portable for me is my bluetooth headphones at work listening to spotify from my phone. Listening to Neil Young live at Filmore East now.


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

YouTube for hearing stuff I may not buy. DVDs of live concerts for in-depth hi-fi (surround) listening. Yes I listen to DVDs less often, but I went to concerts less often than I played live records. Visual plus audio is a more exhausting experience.
My favourites are Live at the Beacon…Allman Bros (Warren Hayes, Derek Trucks) And Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott’s.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Eagle Live
Genesis 3 Sides Live


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

In no particular order:

Allmans at the Fillmore, CSNY 4 Way Street, Barenaked Ladies Rock Spectacle, Tragically Hip Live Between Us, Iron Maiden Live After Death, Nitvana From the Muddy Banks of the Wishka, Zappa/Beefheart Bongo Fury, Pearl Jam Live on 2 Legs...


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Rory Gallagher's Irish Tour '74 did it for me, and the remastered DVD that came out a few years back is even better fidelity than the CD.

Hard to say why live albums aren't the thing anymore, they seem a very 70s/early 80s thing only. I think Diablo got it right, perhaps they seem like a bit of a cash grab to their fan base.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Have you noticed what is passing for acts that tour these days (Covid situation exepted). You don't have "Rock" acts anymore, just a bunch of people dancing around and lip syncing. What's the difference between seeing auto-tuned, quantized, Beiber/J. Lo/Mariah Carey/etc. live and listening to their music you downloaded?
There's your answer.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Secret World Live is exceptional to me


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Yes - Yessongs
Deep Purple - Made In Japan
BÖC - On Your Feet Or On Your Knees


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

My favs are on Spotify as well, ABB Live Fillmore Concerts, Roy Buchannan Livestock and Band of Gypsies the full run of shows! Lots of rarities too on Spotify


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Alan Small said:


> Secret World Live is exceptional to me


Petet Gabriel in general is pretty exceptional. Particularly when Manu Katché is behind the kit.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

slag banal said:


> YouTube for hearing stuff I may not buy


I have ~600+ gigs of downloaded concerts. Mostly YT. Many from other sites and ripped from friend's dvd's.


----------



## ishtar (May 16, 2021)

I've always loved double live albums, and not just rock genre. These are ones I had on vinyl back in the day....

McCarney and Wings, Wings over America (I think that was a 3 LP set!).
Joni Mitchell, Miles of Aisles and Shadows and Light.
Lynyrd Skynyrd's One More From the Road.
Zappa and the Mothers, Live From the Roxy and Elsewhere.
War, War Live!
Neil Young's Live Rust.
Weather Report, 8:30. 
Miles Davis, We Want Miles.
Pat Metheny Group, Travels.
Jimmy Buffet, You Had to Be There. 
B.B. King, Live at Ol Miss. 
George Benson, Weekend in L.A. 
Bob Dylan, at Budokan.
Grateful Dead, 'Live/Dead'. 
George Harrison and Various Artists, The Concert for Bangladesh. 
The Band, The Last Waltz. 
Yes, Yessongs
Allman Brothers Band, At Fillmore East
Dire Straits, Alchemy

Man... that's not all...


----------



## jethrodebodine1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Blue Oyster Cult - Some Enchanted Evening - Best version of Astronomy they ever recorded


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I love live albums but admit I much rather watch live so I can check out all the gear.

Gin Blossoms live in concert and Blind Melon Live at the palace are two of my favourites


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I just bought Live Drugs by the War on Drugs. It's pretty cool. Was pieced together from various shows to create a top notch live album.

They still make them.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes a DVD is technically a better experience and I love my Pink Floyd "Pulse" DVD but I can't remember the last time I sat down to watch it. Maybe watched it 3 or 4 times in the beginning. Like vinyl its pretty much interactive and you have to take the time to sit and watch it. Its much easier to put a live album on and be able to listen to it anywhere you are no matter what you're doing.


Have you seen Delicate Sound of Thunder? They renamed it Shine On. I've never seen such incredible footage, in how it was edited, etc. Almost fantasy-like and not quite real. Personally, I like live albums (if they are clear... some are so noisy they are like a wall of sound that blends in a bad way). It's like listening to radio plays... you use your imagination of the concert, which gives it a bit of magic.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Get Yer Ya-Ya’s Out, by The Rolling Stones.

Are there still rock bands who can actually play a live show well enough and worthy of a new album to represent it? Are there still rock bands?

Kick out the jams, motherfuckers! The MC5 had it going on.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

ishtar said:


> I've always loved double live albums, and not just rock genre. These are ones I had on vinyl back in the day....
> 
> McCarney and Wings, Wings over America (I think that was a 3 LP set!).
> Joni Mitchell, Miles of Aisles and Shadows and Light.
> ...


Oh wow. I forgot about Metheny. Trio Live 2000 is one of my faves (Bill Stewart's drumming changed my life). The perfect blend of chilled out Pat, virtuosic Pat and bat shit insane Pat. The Last Waltz is also incredible.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Griff said:


> I just bought Live Drugs by the War on Drugs. It's pretty cool. Was pieced together from various shows to create a top notch live album.
> 
> They still make them.


Oooooo. Anything going back to the days when Kurt Vile was in the band or just more recent stuff?


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

jimmythegeek said:


> Oooooo. Anything going back to the days when Kurt Vile was in the band or just more recent stuff?


I think the performances were all recent - the last few years. But one track is from the album with Kurt Vile (Buenos Aires Beach).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

_The Song Remains the Same_ was probably my first... not including Duran's "_Arena_" LP which was a collection of mostly live tracks, and not necessarily from the same concert or tour. In my head, I do not consider it a "live" LP but some do... to me it plays more like a best of, than a live. 

Get Yer Ya Ya's
Allman's at Fillmore
Springsteen's 75-85
Various RUSH live LP's. I don't have a favorite. 
Talking Heads- Stop Making Sense. LP and the movie are both fantastic!
A fairly recent addition is Blue Rodeo Live at Massey Hall. 

The Hip's_ Live Between Us_ was a major let down when I first got it. Haven't revisited in a while, maybe I'd appreciate it more now... I dunno .


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> _The Song Remains the Same_ was probably my first... not including Duran's "_Arena_" LP which was a collection of mostly live tracks, and not necessarily from the same concert or tour. In my head, I do not consider it a "live" LP but some do... to me it plays more like a best of, than a live.
> 
> Get Yer Ya Ya's
> Allman's at Fillmore
> ...


The set list on Live Between Us isn't the best is it? I loved it when it came out but I was 11 and appreciated that it was loud lol. I played it a few months back and it held up OK.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jimmythegeek said:


> The set list on Live Between Us isn't the best is it? I loved it when it came out but I was 11 and appreciated that it was loud lol. I played it a few months back and it held up OK.


I was 24, and this album was in support of Trouble at the Henhouse. One of my least favorite Hip LP's. Some great songs, yes, but too many duds for my liking. Not sure if it's because it is in a US venue (albeit Detroit) or I was expecting something closer to the Killer Whale Tank rant from New Orleans a few years earlier... I guess I wanted it to be as good, and as raw as:


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

Live Taste
Humble Pie, Performance - Fillmore East
Allmans, Live at Fillmore East
Rolling Stones, Get Yer Ya-Yas Out
Zappa, Roxy and Elsewhere + many more FZ live albums ...
Joe Cocker, Mad Dogs and Englishmen
The Last Waltz
Hendrix, Band of Gypsies


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

slag banal said:


> Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott’s.


Oh yeah .. great DVD. I also like to watch Crossroads DVDs - nice collection of gtr talent. The Last Waltz is also one of my favourites.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

YaReMi said:


> Live Taste
> Humble Pie, Performance - Fillmore East
> Allmans, Live at Fillmore East
> Rolling Stones, Get Yer Ya-Yas Out
> ...



Geez, I forgot about "Mad Dogs and Englishmen" I grew up on that one. 

Although not a rocknroll live album I have to make mention of one of my all time favorite live albums that I first heard at the age of 12 and it really influenced me musically, inspiring my early influences. Johnny Cash "Live at Folsom Prison".


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I have Humble Pie’s Rockin’ the Fillmore and Free Live! on a thumb drive in the car as we speak!

As to what happened to live albums…I don’t know. I’m an (almost!) 50 year old guy who listens to mainly 50 year old music so I don’t exactly have my fingers on the pulse.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> I was 24, and this album was in support of Trouble at the Henhouse. One of my least favorite Hip LP's. Some great songs, yes, but too many duds for my liking. Not sure if it's because it is in a US venue (albeit Detroit) or I was expecting something closer to the Killer Whale Tank rant from New Orleans a few years earlier... I guess I wanted it to be as good, and as raw as:


I remember liking what would have been side 1 of Henhouse but the 2nd half was...sub par...


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Geez, I forgot about "Mad Dogs and Englishmen" I grew up on that one.


Great album. Leon Russell’s gem.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> I love live albums but admit I much rather watch live so I can check out all the gear.
> 
> Gin Blossoms live in concert and Blind Melon Live at the palace are two of my favourites


Welcome back


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I had a huge collection of concert DVDs prior to my move. Found that most of my watching of live bands was done through Youtube, etc. Especially since COVID, I'm hoping bands start thinking more about producing their own live concerts for streaming. A downloadable HD video of a band's performance of a new album in its entirety as an accompaniment to a new album would be an instant buy for me. I don't care about crowds--give me minimal production in a studio / warehouse and great audio / video quality of the musicians and I'm happy.

I'm also bummed iTunes movies hasn't really capitalized on concert performances. I search for some bluray concert releases at times and never find anything available to rent or buy.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was young, "Live Bullet", "Nine Tonight", and "Cheap Trick at Budokan" got a lot of time on the turntable. The re-released "San Quentin" and "Folsom Prison" recordings are probably my all-time favourite live albums.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre (Apr 23, 2021)

There's lots of great live performances on YouTube if you know where to look. I've been enjoying a lot of the Speed Trials series of concerts recorded at 924 Gilman St.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lost of good ones mentioned
Off the top of my head, my favourites

Made in Japan- Deep Purple
Tokyo Tapes - Scorpions
Live Killers - Queen
All the World's a Stage - Rush
On Your Feet or on Your Knees - BOC
GKB Live - Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Full House, J. Geils Band


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

BBC Sessions, Led Zeppelin.









BBC Sessions (Led Zeppelin album) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





...and How The West Was Won


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rock Of Ages, The Band.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Lots of good live albums still being released. Stoner bands seem to do them often. I can remember fairly recent live albums from Earthless, Mothership, Kadavar and Nebula to name a few.


----------

